# red jewel breeding problum



## kamran.chhipa (Dec 9, 2011)

hi friends
i have a 4 pair of red jewel cichlid they all well breed but never fertile any single egg but since last 1 year they all are good breeder and atleast 80 to 90% fertile not fertile all **** are survive.
im very tens about them why they cant fertile eggs. and one more thing i keep a single pair in 40g tank and when female leying eggs male spray his spurm and after few hours both eat all egg and if i transfer a pair after few hours of spowning next day all eggs are turn white.
please experts help me.
my english is not ok please try to understand.
regards
m kamran chhipa


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

sure wish i could help i have the same problem.. i am going to give up my fish store wants mine.


----------



## kamran.chhipa (Dec 9, 2011)

last night one pair laying eggs but today all eggs turn milky white.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

HI 
Probably yu have a water chemistry problem, take yur hardness and PH parameters to see if it's the problem, normally yur water parameters pH should be neutral to soft(6-7) with a low medium hardness.Let the patents with the eggs because they oxygenate the eggs and keep them clean from mycosis
xris


----------



## marvo (Nov 24, 2010)

samaki
is an expert 4 sure im at ph7 fish in a 55.. all my fish are out of the same spawn and one female has a slight deformaty above eye.. these 5 have spawned 5 times same results the eggs don't turn brown


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi
If the PH and GH are not the problem then look at the temperature.
xris


----------



## kamran.chhipa (Dec 9, 2011)

ph is 7.5 and i don't know about gh i always change 25% water once a week.i used tap water.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

How old are the fishes???
perhaps they are still unexperienced and miss some of the cares they have to give to the eggs
xris


----------



## Husnain (Nov 17, 2009)

Bhai jee hamaray taps mai chlorine wala pani aata hai. Tanki ka pani daala karo ya pani ko tub mai bhar ky 2 hour wait kia karo phir aquarium mai dala karo. Breeding ky liy pani ka temperature ziada, light kam aur feed ziada honi chahey. Eggs hotay sath he pani ka level 25-30% kam kar daina chahey takey pressure kam ho jaye. Btw kis city say ho?


----------



## kamran.chhipa (Dec 9, 2011)

all jewels are 1.5 years old temp 28 to 30 ph 7.5.


----------



## kamran.chhipa (Dec 9, 2011)

husnain i live in karachi i used always antychlorine when i changed water.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi Kamran, 28 to 30 is too high that's why yur fry don't get fine.
try to make it to 25-26 maximum
xris


----------

